# Transmission Utility Forester Position open



## wfci

Washington Forestry Consultants has an opening for a Transmission Utility Forester in Portland, Oregon.
Description of Duties:	

•	Identify needed tree work on a 2,000 mile electrical transmission system. This includes identification of hazard trees and other normal cyclic tree and brush maintenance.
•	Lay out work and obtain customer permission for tree removal, herbicide work, brush disposal, or access when necessary.
•	Assist in preparing bid packages for work
•	Coordinate, inspect and audit work progress, quality control, and verify completion of work.
•	Assists in other aspects of public relations, education, and contractor compliance.
•	Must have excellent communications skills to deal with the public and utility foresters.
•	Must be ambitious and able to work independently, and walk in difficult terrain.
•	Must have, or attain ISA Certified Arborist certification as soon as possible.

Assignment Duration: 2 years with expected contract renewal.

Education/Work Experience: BS or AS in forestry, horticulture, or other natural resource field preferred, or a Certified Arborist with utility experience, or a professional with significant utility or green industry experience. Good tree identification, communications and public relations skills are essential. 

Compensation: Depends on Qualifications, Education & Experience. 

Benefits: WFCI will pay (With 90 day exclusionary period): 
•	60% of the medical coverage plan (includes vision) for the employee, 
•	401(k) pension plan (Fidelity Advisor Fund), 
•	6 holidays per year (Memorial Day, July 4th, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years Day), and 
•	1 week of vacation after one year of continuous employment. Two weeks beginning in the 4th year of employment.

Vehicle: WFCI will provide a 4x4 Ford Ranger SuperCab or similar vehicle for use on the job. Vehicle is for work use only. Employee can commute to work in company vehicle but must live within 20 miles of assigned office.

Timing: Immediate upon finding qualified applicants.

Posting Date: February 15, 2007. Other Similar Jobs Available in Future – Send Resumes. Email: [email protected] Phone: 800/276-1723 FAX: 360/943-4128


----------

